# GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series Round 2 Castle Combe



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series Round 2 Castle Combe
ROUND 2: CASTLE COMBE 

The second round of the 2015 GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series calendar takes place on Saturday 13th June at Castle Combe race circuit, and will be the 2nd competitive event between EVOs, Imprezas and GTRs.

Pace Ward MLR Sprint Series

Whiteline 22B Sprint Series 

Litchfield GTROC Sprint Series



THE CIRCUIT: 
.
One of the fastest courses in the MLRSS - the run starts in the pitlane before taking in almost a full lap of the 1.85mile circuit and finishing before Camp Corner




THE LAP:




COMPETITORS:
Upto 30 Evos across four MLR classes
Upto 25 Imprezas across three 22B classes
Upto 15 GTRs across two GTROC classes
Upto 5 Guest class cars




2015 REGS:
To remind yourselves of the Rules, Regs and Classes, click here
Noise limit is 105 dBA static
Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
All competitors will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event
Call Pace Ward before the event if you have insurance queries on 01782 286311




CASTLE COMBE SPRINT TIMETABLE:
08:00 - Registration
08:00 to 11:00 - Class Check
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:15 - Sighting lap
09:30 - Practice runs (3) followed immediately by the first of the Competitive runs
12:00 - Lunch
13:00 - Competitive runs continue
16:30 - Event closes and trophies awarded on the Podium




TROPHIES & POINTS:
Trophies will be presented on the Podium after the final run to the top 3 drivers from each class on the day. The leaderboards will be updated asap after the event.

SuperPro ***8211; Class A

AP Tuning ***8211; Class B

Ross Sport ***8211; Class C

HKS Europe ***8211; Class D

Best MLR Rookie 

Guest Class Winner




MOTORS-TV FILMING:
Special Stage TVs camera crew and presenter will be at Castle Combe Sprint for the third 30 minute programme in the series to be shown on MotorsTV shortly after the event. Filming will include installing GoPros into cars and interviewing some of the drivers - especially the class winners!




BOOKINGS:
On a first come first served basis
There***8217;s a small Registration Fee of £10 which goes into the Drivers Fund
Places cost £139 for the day
Please visit the MLR Shop or call us on 08451 25 26 23
Please see MLR's Cancellation Policy here




CIRCUIT INFO:
Restaurant: The restaurant will be open throughout the day for breakfast, dinner and snacks
Camping: Drivers are welcome to camp at the venue on the night before



Additional Info:
Address: Castle Combe Circuit, Castle Combe, Chippenham, SN14 7EY
Tel: 01249 782417
Fuel: There is no fuel available on the venue, so it's a good idea to bring fuel with you. The nearest SUL is on the A420 approx 2 miles from the circuit (not Shell or BP).
The Tavern Restaurant will be open throughout the day for breakfast and dinner and snacks
Spectators are welcome and there is no charge for entry to the circuit. Note: no dogs or animals are allowed in the venue at anytime.




SPECTATING:
Spectators are welcome to attend the round at Castle Combe and there's no charge to enter
No animals allowed in cars or on leads


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Not going to make this one because of holidays. Watch Martin worry the Evo and Subaru big guys on his home deck


----------



## Satch (Jan 20, 2003)

I have just booked and paid with Mechel. First time out sprinting.... so here goes nothing...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fingers crossed I'll be coming along to this 

Won't know until the 8th of June though 

Do we know how many places are left?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Spoke to Mechell and there're loads of places left - c'mon chaps!! 

Almost certain I'll be going 

Can't wait


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

cummon guys get booked up


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Im in. Will book tomorrow.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick reminder to get your entry in guys, phone Mechell on 08451252623.
This is a great circuit for the GTR/Skylines, lots of long straights, quick corners and some challenging chicanes.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Just booked 2 spaces for My GTR and my Rollerskate.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

monkeynuts1 said:


> cummon guys get booked up


Think there is a class missing in your post


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you coming to defend Matt?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

matthewk said:


> Think there is a class missing in your post


 George asked me to create this for him and I just used it to advertise the series :runaway:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Ill be there yes, hopefully this time we can get some more cars in my class.

To anyone considering joining the sprint but is a litte unsure, its a very fun day and is a real step up from track days, its a bit of a shock as you have to be on it from the start but its also a real good laugh, me and Goldie spent the day battling each other for second position and trying to find that extra 10th.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Still places available for this round, phone Mechell on 0845 1252623 to book your place.
This round will be televised on Motors TV.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

£139 to get on TV - Uber Bargain!


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

*Sprint*

If I book through mlr what class do I book or just book any and sort it out on sat may b any one no thanks


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Assuming you have a GTr / the GTr class


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha yeh thanks for that lol, on mlr they only got class b,c,d or some thing like that


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah ring Mechel and she will sort it all out - look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Do u no mechel no by any chance ?? And where can I get ap front discs from Asap ha


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Litchfield hold everything in stock, I dont know her per say but if you call them on 0845 125 2623 she will book you in. She runs the MLR with Darrin


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok bud thank u, do they do ap then or just Alcon


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Im sure they have AP too, might be for Imprezza though, best check.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Nickgoss said:


> Ok bud thank u, do they do ap then or just Alcon


You can get AP discs from Tim at Circuit Supplies, tel 01525 385888


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

matthewk said:


> Ill be there yes, hopefully this time we can get some more cars in my class.
> 
> To anyone considering joining the sprint but is a litte unsure, its a very fun day and is a real step up from track days, its a bit of a shock as you have to be on it from the start but its also a real good laugh, me and Goldie spent the day battling each other for second position and trying to find that extra 10th.


Matt, have you entered? I didn't see you on the running order list Mechell has published.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Matt, have you entered? I didn't see you on the running order list Mechell has published.


Well that's odd, I paid my deposit on every sprint months ago.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

matthewk said:


> Well that's odd, I paid my deposit on every sprint months ago.


It could be because the balance hasn't been paid yet, she's posted on the other forum that she has tried to email you several times. Probably best to give her a call, I guess you've not received your final instructions that were sent out by email either. Her number is 0845 1252623


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Any spectators that would like to come along and support the guys who are competing it is free entry, you can bring your car into the paddock and the usual food outlets etc will be open all day.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Finally booked onto this - happy days and can't fappin wait!! 

Got some fancy new Yokohama AD08R's fitted after waiting months, new brakes also... OUCH! 

With the new grip level, I'm expecting to break the gearbox very quickly. Either that or get massive oil surge and destroy the engine. Even better break the gearbox and get oil surge!  

Will be a very happy chap if I get through the day without a crash or breakage

As of Monday there was still a place left so for anyone wishing to come DO IT! 

I think we now have 4 x renaults, a 33 and 2 x 32's. I shall be hassling you all for some learning laps, never been to Combe before! 

I know Paul's booked with his crazy 33 so will be routing for him and hope Vernon can give some of those top Evo/Subaru boys something to worry about...

If Andy Forrest is going with his Subaru he will win, he's in a different league!! 
...
Can't wait to see it! 

Thanks to everyone involved in making this happen 

Sam


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck Sam! Await the vids


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

There was a mix up with my email address, probably my accent, I'm all booked on now,


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Good luck Sam! Await the vids


Thanks Mark! 

Got a new GoPro, footage looks amazing


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you sorted it out see you on Sat


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

matthewk said:


> There was a mix up with my email address, probably my accent, I'm all booked on now,


Matt, do you need to borrow an extinguisher again or are you sorted?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewk said:


> there was a mix up with my email address, probably my accent, i'm all booked on now,


yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

If anyone want's me to sit with them on their Practice runs come and find me - as long as it fits in with the schedule I'm happy to offer pointers.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Ill have you in with me if you have the time Vernon.

I bought a fire extinguisher, thanks Barry.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

git-r said:


> Finally booked onto this - happy days and can't fappin wait!!
> 
> Got some fancy new Yokohama AD08R's fitted after waiting months, new brakes also... OUCH!
> 
> ...


Nice one Sam, see you they're :wavey:

I'm minus 4th gear,it's still they're but synchro's gone,so more than likely be going 3rd to 5th to save destroying box completely.

But I do have a new set of boots Nankang NS-2R,tyre leader bargain,worth a go:chuckle:

See you Saturday,Paul.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome Paul!!

Heading up tomorrow eve, she's coming along so am forecasting tears throughout the journey.. She's planning on walking into castle Combe during the day, my plans are to stick her on the best drifting corner to take some footage.. She'll do as she's told... I wish  :chuckle:

Would be great to get some passenger rides with you, really interested to see how the nankangs work out, heard a lot of good things. Would also like to get you out in mine for directions - I will get lost otherwise! 

Vernon - yes please would like some pointers If schedule allows.. 

Car's all packed and ready to go... VERY EXCITED!!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Where are you competing Sam?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> Where are you competing Sam?


Castle Combe this weekend.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Bugger bit too far to travel if it were close by id have gone. Are you going Richard?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Link to some pictures from the recent Sprint at Castle Combe:

http://gtroc.org/site/showthread.php/877-GTROC-Litchfield-Sprint-Series-2015-Photo-Thread/page3


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Motors tv Monday morning set the record button ***55357;***56397;


----------

